# He's not THAT big



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, he is a pretty big dog. But, I don't see it anymore. He isn't a giant monster, he is my baby Dozer~!













I wanted to take some pictures so people can gauge his size and to see he is my teddy bear!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Aaahhhh, Mr. Snuggly Wuggly. He's amazing!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he is a big cuddly stuffy.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It's so funny that you posted this--- I was just talking with someone this morning about how I just don't see Mateo as this BIG dog (even though I hear it on the street and from others all the time.) Except when I walk by a large building with mirrored walls. I look over and WHOA! When I see myself walking next to Mateo... he looks enormous.

Maybe it's a body image thing, maybe it's just that I've gotten used to his size that I just don't see it. BTW, he's 124 pounds, and I'm about 106.

Anywhoo, Dozer is just one big enormous love bug, isn't he?


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW !!!!! He is a big bundle of joy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> It's so funny that you posted this--- I was just talking with someone this morning about how I just don't see Mateo as this BIG dog (even though I hear it on the street and from others all the time.) Except when I walk by a large building with mirrored walls. I look over and WHOA! When I see myself walking next to Mateo... he looks enormous.
> 
> Maybe it's a body image thing, maybe it's just that I've gotten used to his size that I just don't see it. BTW, he's 124 pounds, and I'm about 106.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about Sophia and Goliath, I am just so used to their size that I don't think much about it unless someone brings it up.
They both weight more than I do.

I agree, Dozer does look like a big love bug!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes thank you everyone. He and I need to lose a few pounds. He is 195 lbs. I am about 145 lbs. :tape::yuck::redface:

We are both working on it. I used to be 110 for the longest time! And then my body's metabolism slowly started slowing down but my love for Twinkies did not. 

I look at pics of Dozer when I first got him at 8 months and while he WAS still growing, he had a much nicer figure with a tuck up and hip definition. We need to get back to that. 


I wish he was a big snuggle bear to everyone but, he doesn't get out much. His protective nature coupled with our hermit lifestyle and my lazy training style....I suppose it was inevitable.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I feel the same way about Sophia and Goliath, I am just so used to their size that I don't think much about it unless someone brings it up.
> They both weight more than I do.
> 
> I agree, Dozer does look like a big love bug!


Janet- I would love to see more photos of your big dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a chunk of dog!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I can only imagine how big he'd look around my gang! I used to work at a doggie daycare and we had a Mastiff that came in regularly. He was the exact same brindle as my Chihuahua and I got a few pictures of them together but it was on the camera that belonged to them. I asked for the pics a couple of times but they never gave them to me. :frown: 
Dozer looks like he could be a bed for all 10 of mine! He's totally adorable!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

>_< must be awesome to have your own *giant* teddy bear, xD. You know how many people dream of having one? LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah but this one farts and snores.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My dream dogs = English mastiff senior rescue and a puppy from a responsible breeder... 

My dream cat = sphynx...


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

this was george when my mom got him









a few months old younger than a year









and taken a couple months ago at 6 years


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love love love brindle English mastiffs. 

If I ever get another EM, it will be brindle. 

They are so cute at the teenage, gangly stage. LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow he's the size of all four of mine put together lol:thumb:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> It's so funny that you posted this--- I was just talking with someone this morning about how I just don't see Mateo as this BIG dog (even though I hear it on the street and from others all the time.) Except when I walk by a large building with mirrored walls. I look over and WHOA! When I see myself walking next to Mateo... he looks enormous.
> 
> Maybe it's a body image thing, maybe it's just that I've gotten used to his size that I just don't see it. BTW, he's 124 pounds, and I'm about 106.
> 
> Anywhoo, Dozer is just one big enormous love bug, isn't he?


I'm the same way. I don't think of either one of mine as big, until I see them next to standard sized GSD or Alaskan Malamute. Then I realize how tall they actually are.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, i'll say it. yes he is. that big. )

gorgeous. adorable. but he is that big. LOL


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the very same thing about my Dodger who is 75lbs, and I feel like Daisy is downright tiny at 55lbs. . . and then I go visit my sister and her Morkies who seem to be topping out at about 6lbs and I give my head a shake - LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

DandD said:


> I think the very same thing about my Dodger who is 75lbs, and I feel like Daisy is downright tiny at 55lbs. . . and then I go visit my sister and her Morkies who seem to be topping out at about 6lbs and I give my head a shake - LOL


I know what you mean. I don't think my dogs are that small (well, other than Nat the 4 lb-er) and then we'll be around someone else's dogs and I can see it. I had my sister's JRT's over the weekend and they're both around 18 lbs. When I'm at her house they seem small. When they're here they seem huge compared to my guys. Even my biggest Min Pins look tiny!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I know what you mean. I don't think my dogs are that small (well, other than Nat the 4 lb-er) and then we'll be around someone else's dogs and I can see it. I had my sister's JRT's over the weekend and they're both around 18 lbs. When I'm at her house they seem small. When they're here they seem huge compared to my guys. Even my biggest Min Pins look tiny!


donna. hate to say it. but yeah they are. mine are too. compared to these guys, they'd be appetisers. LOL


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Awww, Dozer's adorable!

& I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know an English Mastiff named Mason. Your Mason is adorable too. THAT FACE!

I would love to get a pic with Dozer and my husband's aunts chihuahua (he is UBER tiny) but Gary seems to not want to bring the big galoot to her house these days. Not sure why exactly. Maybe some day. You KNOW I will post that pic if it ever happens. 

We get so used to our pets we don't see them for what they really are, whether they be tiny or huge.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

The thing with size that gets me is how horribly off most people are on guessing. I mean, I rarely see dogs that are actually over 200 pounds that aren't massively fat, but everyone and their brother apparently "use to own one". 150 pound rotties and GSD's are everywhere too I guess. My sister has a huge lab that's around 100 pounds fat, but I bring over a 50 pound dog and she says how big they are. Speaking of fat dogs, here's my friends 115 pound husky, who according to him is "a little chunky".


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That dog is obese. Poor thing. Dozer weighs 195 lbs. Dozer is a little chunky. That husky is FAT.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. that is one 'chunky' dog.

my pug got a little chunky. that dog has gone beyond. sad.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

That poor husky.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Janet- I would love to see more photos of your big dogs.


Thank you- I'll see what I can do!


----------

